# Sex and Classical Music



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

What classical music piece would you have sex to? (and no saying "I'd have sex to anything heh heh heh")


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure something went down while Vivaldi was playing.


----------



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

eh. :/ i'd say his Winter is a little hotter than his Spring.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

The Pachelbel Cannon ^^


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

It's been a few months


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa (May 31, 2010)

Oh yeah...!


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

Was planning on having sex to Bolero by Ravel. 




POWER THRUSTING. With elegance.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Personally,Tchaikovsky's music for the *nutcracker* gets me all sorts of excited.

Dance of the sugar plum fairy? Awwyea! Bring it!

Side note - I really wanna watch Fantasia now.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

justjessie said:


> eh. :/ i'd say his Winter is a little hotter than his Spring.


Vivaldi's Spring isn't my favorite but Winter is definitely more intense.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Vaan said:


> The Pachelbel Cannon ^^


----------



## freeagen (Apr 29, 2011)

The piano towards the end of this track kicks of a psychedelic/classical album of sexy accompaniment
:blushed:


----------



## red_1038 (Apr 13, 2011)

‪Adolf Busch plays Beethoven Sonata Allegro 1 mvt‬‏ - YouTube

beethoven. every time.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes Beethoven,aside from being born on his birthday,and Jane Austens too,he has always been my favourite composer


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Bach's Cello Suite No. 1 Prelude


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Recently, I realized I really wanted to have sex while this was playing... so I did. (True story.)


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

Rachmaniov 2nd piano concerto.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

Sergei Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky: The Battle On The Ice (A)

It's like this song was written for people to have sex to, with the tension building, epic opera singing, frantic, fast-paced middle and...






...wait, what the hell kind of an ending was that? Sorry dear.


----------



## tnredhead (Apr 5, 2011)

This thread makes me laugh for some reason XD.

Suddenly I want to have sex to the finale to Giachino Rossini's William Tell Overture!






:laughing:


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

*
Let me hit it from the Bach!*

:tongue:


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Maximus (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha. Wonderful idea for a thread!






Here's what I get down to


----------



## yaintj (Dec 17, 2010)

red_1038 said:


> ‪Adolf Busch plays Beethoven Sonata Allegro 1 mvt‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> beethoven. every time.


Ninth? (8D


----------



## yaintj (Dec 17, 2010)

Beethoven symphonies.


----------



## z5500x4 (Dec 7, 2010)

Copland-Hoedown


----------

